# 190 NSW - Outside capital city



## Sc0rp10 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I received my 190 visa back in December but I realized that during lodging of my EOI I had answered Yes to the question "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?" 

Does that mean that the state can force me to stay outside of Sydney? I plan on landing in Sydney and living in one of the suburbs while working in CBD.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sc0rp10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received my 190 visa back in December but I realized that during lodging of my EOI I had answered Yes to the question "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?"
> 
> ...


You can live and work in Sydney safely

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sc0rp10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received my 190 visa back in December but I realized that during lodging of my EOI I had answered Yes to the question "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?"
> 
> ...


That question is asked purely for DHA to get an idea regarding preferences when it comes to prospective migrants. I've seen the data presented in DHA migration planning documents.


----------

